
HTTP Status Code Poster - daviducolo
https://www.steveschoger.com/status-code-poster/
======
isneu
Thanks for this. Just checked it. It seems useful. I didn't even know there
were more than 5 HTTP status codes.

btw You are the person who tweets about user interface design, aren't you?
I've learned so much from your tweets. Thanks! :)

------
tony-allan
Well done for including 418!

